# Inverter roto MT3205



## FF_rts (May 31, 2016)

Se me han roto 6 componentes MT3205
mi pregunta es: es el mismo componente que los Irf3205pbf?


----------



## zopilote (May 31, 2016)

Basicamente si es un mosfet de un inverter  MT3205, HRF3205, SW3205, FHP3205, IRF3205  ...etc son mosfet de diferentes fabricas con caracteristicas similares.
*
*


----------



## FF_rts (May 31, 2016)

muchas gracias por responder
voy a animarme a repararlo
y si no se ha roto nada mas deberá funcionar
otra pregunta mas, hay algun problema de darle un uso prolongado al inverter?
saludos


----------



## zopilote (May 31, 2016)

Por el uso por tiempo uno no se fija sino por la carga que tiene que soportar, y si esta esta cerca del total establecido del inverter.
 Pautas para reparlo, si tiene las resistencias de los gates calcinada,  medir los cuatro transistores driver que manejan los gates, los fuses y diodos de protección.


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 23, 2016)

le he cambiado los mosfet y sigue sin funcionar.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 23, 2016)

Primero tienes que tener un multimetro con funcion de diodo, resistencia. Primero tienes que medir  en el integraso KA7500 smd entre los pines 12 y 7  su impedancia (esta mide arriba de los 35kohm  para arriba) si tienes  muy poca  en y con la funcion diodo tambien sucede lo mismo. Conecta el inverter a 12v (para pruebas usa una fuente de 13.8V 2A ), luego mide los voltajes en los mismos pines de alimentacion (12 y7), luego el voltaje de 5V (pines 14 con gnd), las mediciones en voltios tienen que acercarse a los normales, luego mides el voltaje en los pines  3 y 4 si estan alto esta inabilitado el integrado, en los pines 9 y 10 tiene que tener un voltaje medio de 6V. Luego que todo este apagado tienes que chequear  los transistores driver que estan conectados a esos pines (9 y 10).


----------

